# Your Favorite Work Boot



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

I used to think Rocky Goretex were the best things on earth. Until I bought my first pair of Red Wings. I wear them for work and play (unless I have to wear shorts). I can wear them all day and not have sore feet.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I am not brand loyal...and have tried many. Just an add, how many of you guys even have a shoe shop where you can get your favorite boots re-soled? There is one lieft 20 miles from here...and I heard it takes months, he is so far behind....talk about a lost art.


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> All I can say is anybody that wears Timberlands and voted for them has never been to a real Red Wing store where they scientifically fit you.
> 
> Yes, my Red Wings were over $200, but my feet have never felt better. I used to wear Timberlands...never, ever again.


The Red Wing dealer told me the same thing. I know some that swear by them, but every foot requires a different shoe. He "scientifically" fit my feet which I stated were in need of a wide fit, but they have to have been the most uncomfortable boots I ever owned. I figured "they'll break in I'm sure", but that thought punished my feet for another 6 months.
I've been hopping from boot to boot trying to find one that will let em breath since they seem to be stinky's in solid leather, and the one I've found for ME is Magnum from sunny's surplus.


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> http://www.reef.com/productdetail/guys/footwear/sandals/2596
> 
> Notice that they come with a bottle opener in the sole.


I'm guessing this sandal would be a great gauge for the "i've had enough" scale. I can just imagine me trying to open my 8th or 9th beer with those. (SPLAT) Right on my face.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Nike basketball shoes....hehe!


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

I know some guys whove got their Red Wings but they are not boots...


----------



## cmwacasey (Aug 13, 2006)

After I began suffering from back pain,I switched from boots to K-Swiss tennis shoes. It has saved me from working in pain though may not be as safe for some jobs.:cowboy


----------



## cmwacasey (Aug 13, 2006)

My wife wrote that, I am just a coca cola cowboy!


----------



## cmwacasey (Aug 13, 2006)

I just realized I live in texas.I guess I better get back in my boots.Do not want to sway anyones opions of texans.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

and i thought i was nuts


----------



## willbone3 (Apr 2, 2006)

I to like red wings :no: the boot


----------



## willbone3 (Apr 2, 2006)

Peladu said:


> and i thought i was nuts


YOU ARE:jester:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

snapper21 said:


> I'm guessing this sandal would be a great gauge for the "i've had enough" scale. I can just imagine me trying to open my 8th or 9th beer with those. (SPLAT) Right on my face.


Yup, built-in sobriety tester. If you're face down with an unopened beer in one hand and a sandal in the other, you might be drunk.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

cmwacasey said:


> After I began suffering from back pain,I switched from boots to K-Swiss tennis shoes. It has saved me from working in pain though may not be as safe for some jobs.:cowboy



I've been wearing kswiss for ever. Long before they became popular. I will post the link where i buy them from .I have been buying them from this place before the internet ever showed up. I would just call back in those days give cc and they would show up. Here is the link. Great prices on kswiss.

www.holabirdsports.com

Go to mens shoes then Tennis then kswiss.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Voted Red Wings. We're lucky, my husband works parttime as a longshoreman, and they give money each year (around $250) for shoes!!!! It's so awesome! :clap:


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Heh, i'll second on the reefs, have three or four sets... one with overspray even.  When I GOTTA wear shoes for commercial jobs, I just grab whatever is on sale and steel toe.


----------



## Hammatime (Sep 14, 2006)

I like Red Wings. :whistling The boot, but My real preference are these. :w00t:


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Wolverine DuraShocks are a winner for me. I prefer a Wellington style boot. Right now, over the warmer months I've been wearing Columbia trail-hikers or whatever they're called.

Even at my younger age I have back/leg problems from an injury many years ago... so the right shoes make or break my workday.

steve


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I used to always just buy sears brand or what was onsale, but I would go through them like crazy. I bought a pair or timberland waterproof steel toe , best boots I ever had I am goin on a year now and they are still doin great.

Dave


----------



## locofoco (Dec 15, 2005)

Wolverine- Dura Shocks, American made, little or no break-in time, they're as comfortable as tennis shoes.


----------



## gtdail (May 31, 2006)

Georgia Boots wellingtons are the most comfortable shoes i have ever worn. They make running/tennis shoes feel like walking on bricks. I love them.


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 13, 2006)

boots? do they make em - here is my usual garb DSCF1359

mmmmmmmm cant get the pic up


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

That foot doesn't look like there is any damage there............What are you wearing to get a foot that looks like that?


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 13, 2006)

lol here in the wilds this is the standard workwear


----------



## Shanklesbuilder (Jun 28, 2006)

Call me wierd but I love crocks. The clogs made from foam, real popular for kids now. They come with or without holes. I get the ones with out holes to keep my socks clean.
They are great if you are in and out of a house a lot. 
Boots for outside, then take them off slip into the crocks and ahhh.
The bottoms are really smooth so they clean off easy.
For boots I usually wear vasque or timberlands.
Sounds like I need to give the redwings a shot.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

*My Boots*

Slickshift!!!!! Those are my boots you posted!! Timberlands. Most comfortable, already broken in, steel toe. Love em.......now give em back.


----------



## sheeter (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm partial to Justin myself. I'm currently wearing my first pair and have tried Wolverines, Red Wing, Hermans, and many others. I have never had a pair of boots to last more than a year.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Wesco's properly accessorized: :whistling 


View attachment 3160


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.abccatalog.com/store/viewitem.asp?idproduct=1479901242
The weinbrenner roofing boot was my first work boot, and bought many more after that. Also are the most comfortable boot, hard to break in though.
Tried red wings and was disappointed, thought they where overpriced.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Finding size 13W in anything is tough around here. Forcing your foot into anything smaller results in the ingrown tonail that I have to wait to get rid of. For now, I HAVE to wear flip flops or cut the toes out of perfectly good shoes.
> 
> Great excuse, eh? Until winter!


I am a size 12 wide (really wide) with the ingrown toe-nails and have trouble finding shoes I can walk in for longer than an hour. Redwing (awesome work boots), New Balance and American Eagle all have wide shoes you might try. Reebok used to make a good wide hi-top gym shoe. When I find a shoe, boot or sneaker that fits I stock up. 

Anyone ever try those knapp work shoes/boots, what overpriced crap.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

I've gone through a few pairs of boots and my favorite are my Doc Martens which I still have and wear after 2-1/2 years.


----------



## Fauker_9 (May 11, 2006)

chippewas, had a half dozen pairs, never go back to anything else. Great quality


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm kind of stuck on my bunny slippers.:w00t:

Bob


----------

